# massey ferguson 255 diesel hydraulic ? problem



## slaab98 (Jun 15, 2013)

Was running my tractor yesterday and bush hog got bogged down and now can't get it to engage in high speed and it also wont lift but a few inches did I burn something out? Not sure where to check hydraulic fluid


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a quick guess here, but I would be suspicious of the clutch for openers. Many of those tractors w/o multipower had the two stage clutch, one portion of which drives the pto and the hydraulic pump. If both are now suddenly limited, you may have toasted the pto drive disc.
Assuming(?) that you have the dual clutch, and this IS the problem, you MIGHT be able to adjust it for a bit more life, but probably will need a clutch soon.


----------

